# Xantrex LinkLite - any experiences???



## WSJ (Sep 18, 2008)

I use the Link 10 kWH mode to log charge data. It dosen't lool like the LinkLite has the kWH mode.


----------



## micheljaw (May 1, 2009)

The LinkLITE battery monitor can measure currents up to 1,000Amps. It selectively displays voltage, charge and discharge current, consumed amphours and remaining battery capacity. It is equipped with an internal programmable alarm relay, to run a generator when needed or to turn off devices when the battery voltage exceeds programmable boundaries.

Defining the amount of energy available in a battery is a complex task since battery age, discharge current and temperature all influence the actual battery capacity. High performance measuring circuits, along with complex software algorithms, are used to exactly determine the remaining battery capacity. A new shunt selection feature enables the LinkLITE to measure currents up to 1,000Amps respectively.


----------



## m38mike (Dec 27, 2008)

It does a lot of things, but the maximum input voltage is only *36 volts!*I was really disappointed when I read the instructions and discovered that. I wanted to use it on a 144v system. I found out that I couldn't. 

So based on a tip I investigated the Cycle Analyst and discoved just the gauge and monitoring system I've been looking for. Here's the link.
http://www.ebikes.ca/drainbrain.shtml

This will work up to 200v, 2000a, it's programable, downloadable, has "alarm" outputs, has internal data storage, and has a very readable LCD screen. And it's cheaper than the LinkLITE. I bought one after talking with the guys in British Columbia that build them. I think it'll be worth it. $150 USD plus shipping.


----------

